# Wo ist dubai-lover?



## ulb (Mar 1, 2003)

come on dubai-lover we all know you are in dubai right now, you can not hide any more :cheers: 


found it strange when dubai-lover dont start a thread for 2-3 days it's unusual.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

He's probably visiting every construction site in town, amazed at the speed at which everything's going


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah the forum feels a lot different without his posts. Hope he's okay.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

yes there is a little missing 
but expect that he is very busy !


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

hi guys
no, no need to panic 
was in bab al shams for 2 days and returned this afternoon
returned early because hotel is not satisfying at all!!! 

i have already taken a few site pics, will post them now


----------

